# Question about my parrot fish! (Pic)



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

So I notice today my parrot fish has this weird thing on his head. It like a hole with 3 white dots. Any idea of what it is? Here is a pic, If I need to get a better one I can try.


----------



## Jill0 (Jan 8, 2010)

It looks like it might be "Hole In The Head". Here is some information about this problem (symptoms, causes, treatment):

Freshwater Hole in the Head Disease Symptoms, Causes, and Treatment

Good luck,
Jill


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I want to communicate a very important message here. Whatever this is, you should not add any medication at this time. So many people add meds and cause more problems. 

I agree it is possibly the onset of hole in the head, although you usually see the symptoms appear more on the side of the head than on the top. 

I kept a Blood Parrot for over 10 years, and from time to time I would notice 2 things. The first was the occasional black patch that would appear on the body and then go away. The other is the white spots you see on the head. 

I would personally look at 2 areas for improvement to allow the fish an opportunity to heal on its own. First, I would pay attention to the nitrate levels in the tank, and consider a series of large water changes to reduce nitrates. My Blood Parrot tank received a 30% water change 3 times per week at minimum. These are large fish and produce a lot of waste. The water changes are a necessary evil when keeping large fish.

Second, I would ensure that the fish had a good variety in its diet to strengthen its immunity and allow it to fight off infections. 

Overall, I would not be overly concerned unless the symptoms get worse.


----------



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

He has been like that for about a week now and has not gotten better or worse. I will try the water changes and see how that works first. He did have "Ick" about 2 years ago that I treated and he bounced back. How long should I give the water changes a go before I decide to medicate him?


----------



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

***Update***

So I went by the tank today and my parrot fish is just hanging out at the top in the water current. When I did get him to swim he was "twitching" and banging his body off the ornaments in the tank. Now I'm starting to get worried. What should I do???


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

This sounds like a very bad situation. Looking at the fish, I do not have any disease or infection that comes to mind which would cause this behavior. However, water chemistry issues would cause this to occur. We need test results for pH, ammonia, and nitrite. I hope you have these test kits available at home, because we need very quick action on this.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Have you tested the water? How does it test for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, Ph?

Sometimes clean water can go a long way. My first action to treat, would be through water changes as Pasfur suggested.

Seems we posted at the same time Pasfur.;-)


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Twistersmom said:


> Seems we posted at the same time Pasfur.;-)


It doesn't happen a lot, but every now and then I get over here to the freshwater area. Usually when Blood Parrots or Tiger Barbs are the topic of conversation. 8)

One other thing I wanted to ask on this thread. Can you explain the process you used when doing your water change? Step by step. How much water you took out, how much you add, what type of conditioner you used, how much, when and where you added the conditioner, did you test the water?, did you add other chemicals, did you check the temperature? Every minor detail is important.


----------



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Test Kit Used: API Freshwater Master Kit*

PH- 7.5
Nitrate- 0
Ammonia- 0
Nitrite- 0

I just did a water change and gravel suction real good, took out 12 gallons. The tank is a 75 gallon. The chemical I use when I add new water is called "Cycle". 

*The process I use when adding new water:*

I run the sink water and use my thermometer to get to my proper temperature. I start filling the bucket, once I start filling the bucket I put 2 cap fulls of cycle in each bucket. I then dump the bucket in the tank.

*Side Notes:*

The tank he is currently in is a newer tank that has been set up for about 3 months. He was in an older 55gal tank that was set up for about 3 years but sprung a leak so I had to get a new tank and transfer him.

Also he is eating, but just does not have the same energy he did when it comes time to eat. I feed him 2 times a day. 

*Food Question?

*What is the best food to feed him? He currently will not eat flake food, nor did he ever because he cant get the flakes in his mouth, so I feed him cichlid floating pellets. He seem to be able to get them in his mouth. What kind of pellet food would you recommend that has some good stuff in it to help boost his immune system?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Jon88 said:


> *Test Kit Used: API Freshwater Master Kit*
> 
> PH- 7.5
> Nitrate- 0
> ...


What do you add to remove the chlorine from tap water? The cycle i am familiar with does not contain a chlorine remover, unless it has changed.

I'm also seeing something that is impossible in you test results. Your nitrate results were zero?? This is simply not possible, unless you have a live plant tank, which I assume is not the case given the fish.

Given that this started as only a visible mark on the head, and overnight turned into a behavior issue, I am inclined to look for rapid changes in the environment that triggered the behavioral change. This is why i'm asking these questions. I just don't see disease as a factor.

What other fish are in the tank? Are they showing symptoms?


----------



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> What do you add to remove the chlorine from tap water? The cycle i am familiar with does not contain a chlorine remover, unless it has changed.
> 
> I'm also seeing something that is impossible in you test results. Your nitrate results were zero?? This is simply not possible, unless you have a live plant tank, which I assume is not the case given the fish.
> 
> ...


Cycle has changed there formula from what it use to be. No live plants and the nitrate is still zero tested again. 

*Other fish in tank:*

2 Bala Sharks
1 Pink Convict
1 Bristlenose pleco
1 Clown loach
2 Neon tetras
3 Zebra Danios

All other fish are fine, eating and swimming well.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Cycle is not a water conditioner. It is a bacterial supplement used to help cycle tanks. The chlorine in your tap water killed your beneficial bacteria. That would explain why you have no nitrates. It's probably also affecting your fish. Make sure you use a water conditioner to remove chlorine/chloramines and heavy metals. Prime, Tetra AquaSafe, NovAqua, Amquel are some. There are many others.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Jon88 said:


> Cycle has changed there formula from what it use to be. No live plants and the nitrate is still zero tested again.
> 
> *Other fish in tank:*
> 
> ...


This is just to strange. First, i'm very curious about your test kit for Nitrate. If you understand the nitrogen cycle, you understand that ammonia is broken down into nitrite and nitrite into nitrate. Nitrate accumulates and is reduced by water changes. (100ppm Nitrate becomes 90ppm after a 10% water change, assuming the source water has 0% nitrate) You see why it is not possible for Nitrate to be zero. 

Are you using a Nitra Zorb packet or some other chemical resin? If not, then zero nitrates, as mentioned by jeaninel, is a sign that the ammonia or nitrite is not being processed. Yet the fish are alive. Something is not adding up here.

Also, why on earth did you pick this crazy mix of fish? They simply do not go together. Give it a very short time and you will have fish eaten or serious aggression leading to disease.


----------



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> This is just to strange. First, i'm very curious about your test kit for Nitrate. If you understand the nitrogen cycle, you understand that ammonia is broken down into nitrite and nitrite into nitrate. Nitrate accumulates and is reduced by water changes. (100ppm Nitrate becomes 90ppm after a 10% water change, assuming the source water has 0% nitrate) You see why it is not possible for Nitrate to be zero.
> 
> Are you using a Nitra Zorb packet or some other chemical resin? If not, then zero nitrates, as mentioned by jeaninel, is a sign that the ammonia or nitrite is not being processed. Yet the fish are alive. Something is not adding up here.
> 
> Also, why on earth did you pick this crazy mix of fish? They simply do not go together. Give it a very short time and you will have fish eaten or serious aggression leading to disease.


So should I stop using "Cycle" and pick up some "Aqua Safe" or "prime"? and put the recommend dose in immediately? I went out today and bought some better brand of food. 

As crazy as it sound all the fish I have listed have been living together for about 5 years now with no problems haha.


----------



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

Edit: he is also more white today than his usual orange color.


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

Jon88 said:


> So should I stop using "Cycle" and pick up some "Aqua Safe" or "prime"? and put the recommend dose in immediately?


Absolutely! Cycle can be used along with the water conditioner, but make sure the water conditioner detoxes chorine and chloramine minimally, and if your tap has ammonia in it (mine does) then ammonia too. Add it to your tank per the recommended dose and add it to any water you add during subsequent water changes.

And as far as Cycle and it's ability to serve it's purpose (not water conditioning, but to help cycle your tank which you will now have to re-do--I have not found it very effective. I'd suggest, since your cycling process will now have to start over completely, using a live bacteria like Safe Start and check water daily and do water changes whenever an ammonia reading or anything like that shows up). You probably already know all of this but just in case...

good luck!


----------



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

***Update***

So I put the aqua safe in the tank and he still did not get better, seemed to be getting worse. So I went out and got a 10gal tank with a filter and heater. I filled it with water from the old tank, took the carbon out of the filter and put him in there with the medication for "hole in the head" I believe it is by "API" He has gone thru his first dose and I am scheduled to put the second dose in tomorrow at 6pm. He seems to have gotten his orange color back, but he still really is int eating and he is hanging out at the top of the tank with half his body out of the water. If you go by the tank thou he start to swim around some. Is there anything else I should do? Anyone have any ideas on this?


----------



## Jill0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Can you take some filter media from the existing tank? Otherwise I think the tank he is in would be uncycled and the ammonia, etc., may make him worse. (the water from the existing tank doesn't contain the beneficial bacteria)


----------



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

So I talked to a fish person at the petstore about this whole situation and she said the reason half his body is out of the water is because this diease is affecting his nerves and he's prob not going to make it. He hasent eating in about 2-3 days, does this sound right? I'm going to do the second dose of medication today.


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

Update on your parrot, please? How' he doing?


----------



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

stephanieleah said:


> Update on your parrot, please? How' he doing?


He's not doing so good. I put the second dose of medication in today. He is still not eating and he is hanging out at the top of the tank under the filter. I just don't know what else to do, I'm at a loss.


----------



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

***Another Update***

My fish is still alive, still not really eat but I got a new question. His lips and top fins are turning black, Why is this?

Edit: So I found out it is ammonia burns. He is done being medicated and I now put him back in the 75 gal tank. I am going to do a 30% water change and gravel suck. I guess this is his last chance and life and hoping he pulls threw, time will only tell. I've done everything I've could.


----------



## Jill0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Jon --

It may be ammonia burns but blood parrots are very sensitive to water conditions in that they will reflect bad quality water by getting black streaks or spots on them. They go away when the water conditions are good.

I'm happy he's still hanging in there and have been hoping for the best!

Jill


----------



## Jon88 (Dec 3, 2008)

Well after a long hard 2 1/2 week battle with trying to save my 5yr old parrot fish, he died this morning. I honestly thought he was getting better but I guess not. Atleast his final days he was able to be back in his 75gallon home, instead of dying in his small medicated tank. Well it's time to move on. Just wanted to thank you guys for the quick responses. 

I have quit using cycle and I am now using aqua safe. On a side note I would like to get a new fish this week sometime. Should I go back with what i know and buy 2 blood parrots? Or should I try something new and get a firemouth?


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't know about the fish types to get, but sorry you lost your other parrot. I hate losing fish and for some reason the larger they are the harder it is on me. He was lucky to have such a thoughtful and attentive owner.


----------



## sericinda (Jan 9, 2010)

Jill0 said:


> Jon --
> 
> It may be ammonia burns but blood parrots are very sensitive to water conditions in that they will reflect bad quality water by getting black streaks or spots on them. They go away when the water conditions are good.


My parrots had the black streaks on them when I first got them from the LFS (see photos in my aquarium log from when they were babies) and all the black went away once they were in my tank for a few days. Happy fishies.

However, every now and then one will have the splotches come back, even though my levels are normal...I have noticed it happens when something changes (I move something in the tank or in the room they are in, or have strangers over even). They are very shy fish and only come out of hiding for me or people that are at my house often, so I've come to the conclusion the black is a sign of unhappiness. 

Bubbles, my youngest one, recently got pissed off at me because I added a new cave to the tank for the Jewels. She hid for two days, got black splotches and just recently forgave me and is back to normal.

Talk about guilt trippers...


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, I've heard that parrots will get those black splotches when they are stressed.


----------

